
Microsoft acquires Semantic Machines, advancing the state of conversational AI - alnis
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2018/05/20/microsoft-acquires-semantic-machines-advancing-the-state-of-conversational-ai/
======
siruncledrew
Microsoft presents _Tay 2: Untaymable_

~~~
godelmachine
That's a good one!

